# Wie bekomme ich die Daten von der letzten Zeile



## Enfa (14. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich hab da ein Problem.

Ich möchte von der letzte Zeile den Primary Key identifizieren, damit ich den letzten Eintrag einer bestimmten Spalte rauslesen kann.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Tschau


----------



## SlaterB (14. Dez 2006)

deine Frage ist unverständlich,

wenn du eine 'letzte Zeile', wovon auch immer, kennst, dann hast du doch alle Attribute dieser Zeile,
was willst du mehr?


----------



## Guest (14. Dez 2006)

Welche Datenbank? Was meinst du mit letzter Zeile? Die Zeile die als letzte eingetragen wurde oder die Zeile mit der höchsten ID(Primary Key)?


----------



## Enfa (15. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

Danke für eure Antworten.

Ja, ihr habt recht. Die Frage habe ich nicht richtig stellen können. 

Ich versuch es nochmal.

Also ich möchte von einer Tabelle1 bestimmte Daten holen und in einer anderen Tabelle speichern.

In der letzten eingetragene Zeile der Tabelle1 befindet sich in der Spalte KW eine int-variable. Die möchte ich dann holen und in die JComboBox eintragen.

Machts gut,

Tschüss


----------



## DaKo (15. Dez 2006)

> In der letzten eingetragene Zeile



definiere _letzte Zeile_

1. Der chronologisch zuletzt eingetragene Datensatz
2. Der Datensatz mit dem numerisch größten primaryKey
3. Der Datensatz mit dem lexikografisch größten primaryKey
4. ...


----------



## robb (15. Dez 2006)

```
db_connection.openConnection();//öffnen der Datenbank-Verbindung
		Statement sm=db_connection.getStatement();//Methode um ein Statement Objekt zu bekommen
		ResultSet rs=sm.executeQuery("select * from Tabelle1");
		ResultSet tmp=rs;
		while (rs.next()){
			tmp=rs; // solange Tabelle durchlaufen und zwischenspeichern bis am Ende angelangt
		}
		rs.close();
                
		int result=tmp.getInt("KW");               

		db_connection.close();
```

Ich hoffe daraus wird es ersichtlich.

mfg Robb


----------



## SlaterB (15. Dez 2006)

so besteht doch eine zufällige Reihenfolge,
nur durch Bequemlichkeit wird die DB im Moment ständig die gleiche Reihenfolge geben,

das ist aber nirgendwo sicher spezifiziert, 
daher kann man auch keine spezielle Anfragen z.B. nach dem zuletzt eingefügten Datensatz stellen,
theoretisch gesehen sind alle Einträge gleich,

aber vielleicht hast du ja einen aufsteigenen Key oder ein Datum des Einfügens/ des letzten Bearbeitens?
dann könntest du danach absteigend sortieren und das erste Element auslesen:

SELECT * FROM Tabelle1 ORDER BY key DESC LIMIT 1

das DESC nur, wenn normalerweise nicht DESC sortiert wird
und du das letzte Element der normalen Sortierung haben möchtest


----------



## Yzebär (15. Dez 2006)

Ich weiß nicht, ob LIMIT 1 auf jeder Datenbank geht (habe hier beim MS SQL Server nichts gefunden). Ansonsten kann man auch TOP verwenden.

```
SELECT TOP 1 * 
FROM blaTabelle 
WHERE blaBedingung
ORDER BY key DESC
```


----------



## Numerobis (16. Dez 2006)

Wenn du über JDBC Connectest , must du nach sowas wie getLastRow oder so suchen.


oder wenn dein resultSet rs heisst 



```
while(rs.last()){

...

}

//oder 

String[] Row = rs.last();
```



Irgendwie so must du da vorgehen.


Am besten immer Netbeans  benutzen , und sich etwas in die Dokumentation einlesen.


----------

